# [gelöst] zu bloede um DSL modem zu connecten!

## fangorn

Guten Morgen,

Hatte von euch mal jemand das Problem, dass eine DSL Leitung (T-DSL 6000 mit T-Online Flat), die mit einem Router dazwischen einwandfrei funktioniert, sich mit der in the Router integrierten PPPOE Funktion und einem neuen DSL Modem einfach nicht zur Mitarbeit zu bringen ist?

Ich habe zwei verschiedene Netzwerkkarten probiert, ich habe versucht mich mit der LiveCD, mit Knoppix, mit meinem installierten Gentoo und sogar mit einer BartPE Windows boot CD mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Kein Erfolg!

Ich hatte schon einen Fli4l Router an einem DSL Anschluss der Telekom laufen (anderer Anschluss) und habe die Konfiguration von Anschlussid, Benutzerkennung und Mitbenutzernummer von da übernommen (natürlich mit den neuen Werten  :Wink:  ). Dann habe ich variiert, mit # in verschiedenen Positionen, mit @t-online, @t-online.de, @tonline.de, ...

Ich denke ich habe alle Varianten durch (noch nicht mit allen Betriebssystemen und beiden NICs  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ist euch irgendetwas bekannt, dass die Telekomiker einen Anschluss für DSL modem sperren können?

Ich bin kurz vor dem Resignieren und zu akzeptieren, dass mein Anschluss schon laggt, wenn ich eine Datei mit 60 kB/s runterlade (Ja, ich liebe die Performanz dieser Hardware Router  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

fangorn

----------

## think4urs11

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> ...Ich habe zwei verschiedene Netzwerkkarten probiert, ich habe versucht mich mit der LiveCD, mit Knoppix, mit meinem installierten Gentoo und sogar mit einer BartPE Windows boot CD mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Kein Erfolg!
> 
> Ich hatte schon einen Fli4l Router an einem DSL Anschluss der Telekom laufen (anderer Anschluss) und habe die Konfiguration von Anschlussid, Benutzerkennung und Mitbenutzernummer von da übernommen (natürlich mit den neuen Werten  ). Dann habe ich variiert, mit # in verschiedenen Positionen, mit @t-online, @t-online.de, @tonline.de, ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ja klar sperrt die Telekom. Und zwar immer dann wenn 9x am gleichen Tag das falsche Paßwort benutzt wurde wird die betroffene Kennung für den Rest des Tages gesperrt. Irgendwann nachts wird aber i.d.R. wieder freigeschalten.

Bist du umgezogen oder warum hast du jetzt einen neuen Anschluß?

Was hat sich wann/warum geändert?

Zeigen deine NIC+DSL-Modem überhaupt einen physikalischen Link an?

Hast du schon verschiedene Settings für Speed+Duplex ausprobiert?

Kommen überhaupt Daten von der Telekomgegenstelle an deinem PC an (würds mit dem PC direkt testen, die Routerli sind zum debuggen Mist)? Schalt mal das debugging für pppoe ein.

Evtl. sind auch schlicht deine neuen Logindaten falsch; passiert der DTAG so ungefähr in 0.2%-0.5% der Fälle (eigene Erfahrung mit >>100 Neu-Kennungen)

----------

## fangorn

Noch mal in chronologischer Reihenfolge.

ich hab ne neue Wohnung

ich hab Daten von den Telekomikern

Die habe ich in einen Hardware Router (Eumex irgendwas) eingetragen und die Verbindung steht wie eine eins. Das einzige Problem ist, wenn ich was runterlade läuft das je nach Server mit bis zu 700 kB/s, aber schon das Laden einer Seite im Firefox  wird zur Tortur wenn nebenbei ein Amule mit einem drittel der Upload- und unter einem Zehntel der Downloadresourcen laeuft. Ich würde sagen es ist der Schwächliche Router.

Ich hab mir ein DSL Modem besorgt (auch von der T-com)

Neue Zugangsdaten in demselben Scheme eingegeben wie an meinem alten Anschluss. Ergebnis bekannt.

Versuche immer abends nach der Arbeit, nie mehr als 5 oder 6 Versuche auf einmal, aber eben über die letzten 2 Monate verteilt  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich fahre meine NICs eigentlich immer mit 100 full, aber ich kann auch mal 10 half ausprobieren, um mit Suse mithalten zu koennen. Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen  :Embarassed: 

----------

## firefly

die dsl-modems haben bis jetzt nur ne 10Mbit anschluss da es bisjetzt die theoretischen 1,2 MB/sec für die momentan vorhandenen dsl anschlüsse ausreichen.

----------

## schachti

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das einzige Problem ist, wenn ich was runterlade läuft das je nach Server mit bis zu 700 kB/s, aber schon das Laden einer Seite im Firefox  wird zur Tortur wenn nebenbei ein Amule mit einem drittel der Upload- und unter einem Zehntel der Downloadresourcen laeuft. Ich würde sagen es ist der Schwächliche Router.
> 
> 

 

Das kann daran liegen, daß amule sehr viele Verbindungen öffnet, ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Viele Router erlauben per default nur recht wenige Verbindungen pro Host, bei vielen Hardware-Routern läßt sich das aber ändern. Wenn man dann amule noch sinnig konfiguriert, verschwindet das Problem. In meinem Fall habe ich die maximal erlaubten Verbindungen pro Host in meinem Hardware-Router von 256 (default) auf 2000 erhöht und amule so konfiguriert, daß in 5 Sekunden maximal 25 neue Verbindungen hergestellt werden. Dann habe ich das Maximum für die Anzahl gleichzeitiger Verbindungen im amule noch auf 1000 gesetzt, und alles ist gut.

----------

## derflo

Nutzt du denn beides, also hängst das Modem an den Router oder wie?

----------

## fangorn

Danke fuer die Tips, Leute

@derflo

Nein, natürlich nicht. Das Modem habe ich mir besorgt, weil ich mit dem Router nicht zufrieden war. Als Ersatz.

@schachti

Eine solche Konfigurationsmoegichkeit waere mir in der Router config nicht aufgefallen, aber ich werde nochmal suchen.

@firefly

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, kann ich aber erst heute abend ausprobieren

----------

## schachti

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @schachti
> 
> Eine solche Konfigurationsmoegichkeit waere mir in der Router config nicht aufgefallen, aber ich werde nochmal suchen.
> ...

 

In meinem Router konnte man es auch nicht im Menü einstellen, nur über die Kommandozeile (per telnet einloggen, dann konnte man eine Kommandozeile für Systembefehle öffnen, und dann ging es). Du hast nicht zufällig einen Zyxel-Router? Falls ja, könnte ich Dir raussuchen, wie es geht. Falls nein, such mal (evtl. mit google) nach einer Möglichkeit, die Anzahl der Einträge in der NAT-Tabelle bzw. die Anzahl der maximal möglichen Verbindungen pro Host einzustellen.

Evtl. findest Du dabei auch hier Hilfe:

http://www.routerforum.de/

http://www.dsl-forum.de/

http://www.router-forum.de/

http://www.dslrouter-hilfe.de/forum/index.php

----------

## fangorn

Klasse tip!!!

Is n Eumex, 300 ip wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht.

Keine Ahnung wer die Dinger herstellt  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber werd ich definitiv mal probieren!

Danke

----------

## derflo

 *Quote:*   

> Is n Eumex, 300 ip wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht. 

 

Also ich habe den selben Router, ok mache kein Filesharing, von daher habe ich das Problem nicht.

Aber mit telnet kommt man nicht drauf, der Port ist zu, man kommt nur mit http und https draufLast edited by derflo on Thu Mar 16, 2006 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fangorn

In einem der verlikten Foren habe ich den Hinweis entdeckt, der 300 ip sei baugleich mit den Fritzbox Fon. Werde das mal verfolgen. Vielleicht kann man da mit Firmwareupdate was machen.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *firefly wrote:*   

> die dsl-modems haben bis jetzt nur ne 10Mbit anschluss da es bisjetzt die theoretischen 1,2 MB/sec für die momentan vorhandenen dsl anschlüsse ausreichen.

 

Das stimmt so aber auch nur für DSL vom rosa Riesen. Mein DSL-Modem kann sehr wohl 100/fullduplex und braucht das auch (da >10Mbit downstream).

Ansonsten solltest du dir deinen amule upstream so einstellen das noch genügend 'Luft' bleibt. Also meinetwegen bei 500kb up ca. bis max. 400kb für amule und den Rest freihalten für non-p2p Traffic.

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten solltest du dir deinen amule upstream so einstellen das noch genügend 'Luft' bleibt. Also meinetwegen bei 500kb up ca. bis max. 400kb für amule und den Rest freihalten für non-p2p Traffic.

 

Das hat der OP ja getan (Uploadbegrenzung steht bei einem Drittel der Leitungskapazität), ich bin mir fast sicher, daß das Problem nicht dort liegt, sondern einfach an der Zahl der Verbindungen. Sobald durch amule die NAT Tabelle voll ist, geht halt nichts mehr...

----------

## fangorn

Ich habe die Anzahl der Connections auf 500 beschraenkt und die Anzahl der neuen Connections pro 5 sekunden auf 5. Wenn ich noch weiter runter gehe, kann ich den Muli auch aus lassen  :Wink: 

Das umstellen auf 10 Mbit half duplex hat leider auch nichts gebracht, was das Modem angeht.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ueber das WE bin ich nicht an meiner Maschine.

Wenn noch jemand Vorschlaege hat, werde ich sie naechste Woche ausprobieren.

danke an alle fuer die Tips,

fangorn

----------

## Finswimmer

Weiß ja nicht, wie deine Konstellation ist:

Ich hatte folgendes Problem: Nach dem Umstellen von einem 1500er Modem auf eins für 3000er ging die Verbindung, aber immer nur sehr kurz und schon hat  sich alles zerlegt.

Es lag dann daran, dass das alte Modem es vertragen hat, dass zwischen Splitter und Modem mehr als 5 Meter sind. Das Neue mochte das überhaupt nicht.

Schau mal, ob das daran liegen könnte... Könnte ja sein, dass dein Modem im Gegensatz zum Router wesentlich empfindlicher ist, und dadurch kein Verbindungsaufbau zu Stande kommt.

BTW: Das Modem funktioniert auch wirklich? Nicht, dass da irgendwas im Argen liegt, und du deswegen die ganzen Probleme hast.

Tobi

----------

## fangorn

Das Kabel zwischen Splitter und Modem war beim Router dabei. Ist schon min. vier meter lang. Ich kann ja mal ein kürzeres patchkabel verwenden (wenn ich noch irgendwo eins finde  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## ubald

Hast du auch windows drauf? Dann versuchs mal mit dem T-DSL-Speedmanager, der liefert echt eine sehr detailierte Fehleranalyse!

----------

## fangorn

Diesen Rechner hat noch keine CD aus Redmond berührt.

Aber irgendwo müsste ich noch ein BartPE aus Supporttagen rumfahren haben. Das Problem ist nur, dann muss ich ja BOOTEN *schauder*

----------

## fangorn

Problem gefunden.

Das Kabel zwischen Splitter und Modem war zu lang. 

Danke für die Tips

fangorn

----------

## Finswimmer

Yeehaa, ich hatte Recht  :Wink: 

Machst du noch ein [Solved] davor?

Tobi

----------

